# Ntl!!



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi guys, sorry not been around for a while, work has got a bit busy, which is nice, just means less time for watches!!

Anyway what brings me here begging for your help in NTL!! I have email with them and its playing up, keeps asking me for password and user details then saying they're incorrect!!

Any of you clever comp guys know what's going on? Or have any of you got NTL and experiencing the same problems?

Cheers Hippo


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

hippo said:


> Hi guys, sorry not been around for a while, work has got a bit busy, which is nice, just means less time for watches!!
> 
> Anyway what brings me here begging for your help in NTL!! I have email with them and its playing up, keeps asking me for password and user details then saying they're incorrect!!
> 
> ...


Historically I've had tons of problems with NTL. Turned out that they had given me a new email address at one point when I renewed my contract. I also note that they have regular problems with their mail servers. You may want to consider other alternatives like paid for email accounts. I know that one and one do a cheap package and can heartily recomend their support.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

been with ntl for years with hardly a problem,

get them to re send your password via email in case it's been changed for some reason.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i used to be with ntl -happy days anyway i have a chipped analogue box i no longer have any use for - it will alow you to view all the channels available i.e sport and porn its quite big so shipping could be pricey but ill let you have it if you like.

jason.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

pg tips said:


> been with ntl for years with hardly a problem,
> 
> get them to re send your password via email in case it's been changed for some reason.


An email password sent by email may not prove to be the easiest solution.... won't you need the password to get the email containing the password?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> i used to be with ntl -happy days anyway i have a chipped analogue box i no longer have any use for - it will alow you to view all the channels available i.e sport and porn its quite big so shipping could be pricey but ill let you have it if you like.
> 
> jason.


How would that work..?

I have NTL cable broadband, does the box connect to that? Does the broadband and TV come through the same cable?

If so I'll take the box if its still available 

Edit: 'She' wont let me have the NTL box :bb:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

If you go to the site there's a "forgotten password?" prompt, they will email the password to you.

This will help if the password has changed without your knowledge. It did it with me once kept putting in what I thought was the password and it didn't work so I got them to resend the password and sure enough the 1st one was different. The 2nd one worked with no problem and has been fine ever since.


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

I get the same as you hippo, it 'forgets' the right password, I have to type it in three or four times, give up, then it finally accepts it a couple of days later... then it is fine for a month or two. I know it is them, not me, as the password is stored on my Mac so it is not being mistyped.

I don't really use my ntlworld email address any more, so it is not such a bother for me... it just means I have to wait a bit for my daily dose of spam.

-- Tim


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

sorry should have explained it will work if you have the box for the tv too.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> sorry should have explained it will work if you have the box for the tv too.


 Jason do you know if it will work with the digital cable tv signal (not HD just digi rather than analogue)


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

pg tips said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > sorry should have explained it will work if you have the box for the tv too.
> ...


 yes it will the signal is all the same its the boxes that converts it ,so all you need is a splitter and one lead from the splitter going to the ana box and one lead going to youre digi box its that simple . the only thing is it hasnt been fired up for at least 2 years so unsure if it will or not but like i said youre welcome to it .

jason.


----------

